# 02 Passat 'Part found under car' Need help identifying



## blkip (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll try to give as much info as possible. 

My car was giving me the whole "exhaust through the vents" issue and after scouring the threads I came to the conclusion that my Valve Cover gaskets should be replaced. Got the parts from Blauparts and went to work in the garage. 

While in there I found that my Serp belt was horridly weatherbeaten and on the verge of failure (probably due to the fact that I took off the plastic belly pan a year and a half ago when doing my Timing belt and never put it back on.) I replaced the serp belt, valve cover gaskets, cam chain tensioner gaskets, thermostat (spilled fluid on my timing belt) so replaced the timing belt too and the timing tensioner. Also replaced the breather hoses, spark plugs (had oil on them) and Air filters. 

















Car runs fine after putting it all back together except for the fact that it is no longer leaking oil but the burning smell has gotten worse. It's not overheating or anything and the smell is most noticeable after stopping at a light and then taking off. i can see the smoke coming from under the hood. 

2 days ago I backed out my garage and felt like I ran over something. I found this under the car 









Can someone please identify this and let me know if it could have something to do with this horrible smell? I'm due for state inspection and I'm sure this will be an issue. 

FYI took it to the dealer and they charged me $120 diagnostic fee to tell me its fine and not throwing any codes in the vagcom:banghead: 

I do find that the idling speeds up and I hear vacuum sucking sound if I remove the oil cap while car is running or if I pull the dipstick. Dont know if that's normal or not. 
THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!!!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks like a vacuum hose, but from what, I can't tell.


----------



## wheeler7676 (Sep 11, 2008)

Is this shown here? (Air vapor canister tubing)

http://oempartsvw.com/partlocator/i...5280&callout=6&catalogid=2&displayCatalogid=0


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Did you search? I once saw a thread on either vortex, AZ, or audiworld that was identical to your problem. Same part ended up uunder the car, I think it was properly identified. Try and find that


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

did you replace the cam seals and cam pucks?
there is 2 pucks at the back of the cylinder heads, they leak directly on the catalytic converters.


----------

